# scum layer on the top of water



## jasonhoutx (Oct 22, 2006)

I have never had this occur. Is there a way I can get rid of this? I have a RenaXP4 canister filter and no overflows on a 175gal glass tank. I have a old skimmer from a saltwater tank I could use. Would this be a solution?


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

do you have a picture? That would definetly help everyone out to help you. Are you sure its scum? It may just be tiny little bubbles. Pic please


----------



## Oceane (Aug 4, 2006)

I've had this happen before on one of my tanks that was a bit overcrowded. I used a siphon to remove most of it, then kept doing 1/3 water changes for a few consecutive days days. I never found out what had caused it though.


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

lay some kitchen roll on the top of the water, let it absorb the scum and simply remove.


----------



## microsoft (Oct 11, 2006)

filter!


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

This is a buildup of protein on the top. This can easily be removed by placing a paper towel on the surface absorbing it. This can easily be prevented by adding some surface agitation, such as a airstone connected to an airpump or a powerhead so that there is some kind of motion on the surface of the water.

This does not harm the fish/plants, but is just unsightly.


----------



## Andrew (Oct 24, 2006)

i agree with eddie- it can be calcium build u aswell, when the surface is not broken it can lead so a skin occuring. You can as eddie says aggitate surface or introduce surface dwelling fish such as mollies that skim the surface of the water.


----------



## jinithith2 (Oct 23, 2006)

I just crank up the airpump and it usually disappears within 10 minutes... I dunno if they are all ending up on my hood or something but the water is clear!


----------

